# Need info on book and author: Confectioner J. M. ERich Weber



## jcorn59483 (Jun 13, 2006)

Please help. I have a book THeory and Practice Of the Confectioner by J.M. Erich Weber. I have tried to research Weber and did find one article online called Over the Top, from a gastronomical Journal. I purchased it but have not been able to open it with my MAC computer yet. 
If ANYONE here knows about this person or where to find biographical info on him, I would sure appreciate it! Thanks.


----------



## z~bestus (Dec 13, 2005)

JCORN59483;
Good morning. GO TO:
www.oldimprints.com/books/domestic.htm
Go the 4th entry down. There is information there about a old cake book that he authored many years ago:chef: . Good luck & have a nice day.
~Z~BESTUS.


----------

